# Split Operation: ein oder mehrere Leerzeichen



## Guest (19. Jun 2007)

Hi zusammen,

weiß jemand, wie ich mit dem split-Befehl einen String, der zwischen einzelnen Werten eine unterschiedlich lange Anzahl an Leerzeichen enthält, in ein String Array unterteilen kann, dass nur die Werte ohne Leerzeichen enthält?

Lg Markus


----------



## The_S (19. Jun 2007)

Ungetestet


```
System.out.println("Hallo      Test mop ".split(" * ").length);
```


----------



## Guest (19. Jun 2007)

Prima  So hat es funktioniert. Ich hatte es nur so versucht:


```
//s2 = s1.split(" ", 0);
```
 Leider ohne Erfolg ...

Danke nochmal!


----------



## kleiner_held (19. Jun 2007)

Ich wuerde als Ausdruck "\\s+" verwenden, wenn nicht nur Leerzeichen sondern auch Zeilenumbrueche und Tabs beachtet werden sollen.


----------



## The_S (19. Jun 2007)

Hehe, und sowas kommt von mir, wo ich doch noch nie in mein leben mit pattern/regex gearbeitet hab


----------



## Guest (19. Jun 2007)

Alles klar, habe den Code entsprechend korrigiert. Danke   

Markus


----------



## Leroy42 (19. Jun 2007)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hehe, und sowas kommt von mir, wo ich doch noch nie in mein leben mit pattern/regex gearbeitet hab



 :shock:  Naturtalent?  ???:L


----------



## The_S (20. Jun 2007)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



War einfach ins Blaue geraten, erschien mir am logischsten  .


----------

